# How much annual



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm curious to find out what everyone's annual snowfall is. 

Last 2 years for me has been 239 and 202 inches


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you serious??? That's typical in WV? We only average in the 30+ range here in IL. There is NO WAY you average that. You must have had two record years or something.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

Here in Rochester NY we average a little bit over 100" each year.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

WHAT??? Is half of that man made?lol We average around 120-140 but last year we were the "snowiest city in America". Lake effect around here can dump anywhere from 2-up to 3" an hour, 2 or 3 years ago we saw 4" and hour! That storm dumped about 18" in about 24 hours and thats king of typical.


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

Snowshoe ski resort, average is around 175. We've had a couple big storms last two years that's accounted for the above average.


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

We like to joke that snowshoe, makes its own weather. It's a different world up here


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was wrong it's actually 180, I wanted to show you sounds like couple don't beileve it


----------

